# Carb problems????????



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

My bike takes off right but soon boggs down then picks back up. Its back and forth boggs down opens back up. I'm thinking main jet but I tried it without the airfilter and airbox lid off no difference so its not a rich issue and there was no difference in performance.


----------

